# Spool bearing replacement on H2O Xpress



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

Does anyone know which Boca bearing replacement did you use to replace the spool bearings onthe Academy H2O xpress mettle low profile bait caster? Is it the same process to replace them as like on a curado and is it worth doing? The guy at Academy was as helpful as tits on a boar hog in trying to figure out what the bearing numbers were. Thanks in advance.


----------



## patwilson (Jan 13, 2006)

I thought they had a "Lifetime Warranty".........?

But the easy way is measure OD, ID, and width of the bearing with a mic.

http://www.bocabearings.com/dropin.aspx?f=shimano-fishing-reel-bearing-cross-reference.txt


----------



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

Ok Pat thanks for the suggestion. I can try and get my hands on a mic somewhere maybe, just didnt know if anyone had already done it and maybe knew the ones they ordered?


----------



## puma409 (Dec 8, 2011)

Should be 5x11x4


----------



## jdupton (Jul 14, 2007)

Thanks puma


----------



## Scottyboy (Mar 9, 2010)

I took an H20 apart to clean and see how there made. Real similar to shimano with the spool shaft bearing. Need a pair of needle nose to pull the pin out to get the bearing. Didn't think to check if the bearings were the same size.

I'll be interested to see if any one has changed out the bearing on a H2O, great reels.


----------



## TopWaterPlugger (Dec 14, 2004)

I recently replaced an H2O spool bearing with a shimano spool bearing, it fit just right. Reel works fine now. Give it a try it should work fine.


----------



## DGAustin (Jun 5, 2005)

If it is the same as the two shimano spool bearings, the size would be 3X10X4. PM me your address and I will send you an old shimano bearing of that size to see if it fits. You can order from Boca. Not sure if yours has a bearing on the spool shaft behind the pin, but if it does that one would be a different size than the 3X10X4.


----------



## LPTXGUY03 (Jun 8, 2011)

Hpreelbearings on eBay has a h20 kit. 3 abec 7 bearings and carbontex drag washers for $30 send him a message and he'll post it up for buy it now.


----------



## basspro99 (Oct 6, 2011)

Doesnt anyone know what size the big bearing is that sits on top of the roller clutch bearing by chance?


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Hey Guys*

Last time I checked, If you walk into an Academy store with a problem reel, they select one from the shelve and send you out the door with a new one.

Can someone advise if this policy has changed?


----------



## jamesvaughan (Apr 29, 2012)

H2o Express Lifetime warrantee Walk into Academy they 'll send you out with a free new one.


----------

